# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  The Qadiani Movement - Impostors or worse?

## Endurer

> @endurer
> 
> ye haq apko kisne diya ha hamein non muslim kehne ka?
> 
> ok v r non muslims apk mutabiq .. apto muslim hein.. so plzz kindly go n read that hadeess jis mein hazoor (saw) ne kisi ko bhi ger muslim bolne ka haq nahi diya


*All Muslim scholars already have declared the followers of Mirza Ghulam Qadiani to be out of the fold of Islam.*

Answer these questions please:

Mirza Ghulam Qadiani had demeaning opinion about one of the great prophets, Jesus(pbuh). He called Jesus(pbuh) a liar, a foul-mouth alcoholic and a patron of prostitutes. After all this, he claimed to be Jesus Christ himself -- better than the real Jesus(pbuh). How do you reconcile this?Mirza Ghulam Qadiani had nothing good to say about the companions of the prophet Muhammad(SAW). He viewed Abu Huraira(RA) as ignorant and useless. He made insulting remarks about the family of the Prophet -- Ali(RA), his wife Fatima(RA) and their sons Hassan(RA) and Hussain(RA). Having made such remarks he compared himself to them or better. In what sense do you think he was comparable?Mirza Ghulam Qadiani claimed his miracles were superior to those of all the Prophets, including the last of the Prophets -- Muhammad(SAW). Then, he and his associated claimed he was even better than Muhammad(SAW). Do you find any basis for this?Mirza Ghulam Qadiani claimed to have been given god-like powers: Power over life and death and the ability to create at will. However, he died like a mortal should. Do you believe he was God?Mirza Ghulam Qadiani crafted a saying "Messiah will come at the end of the 14th century" and attributed this to prophet Muhammad(SAW). Attributing false statements to the Prophet(SAW) is a sure way to hell-fire. There is and has never been such a saying of the Prophet(SAW) -- this was Mirza Qadiani's own fabrication. In this light, where do you think he will end up?Mirza Ghulam Qadiani was taught by human beings with names recorded in history -- Fazal ILahi, Fazal Ahmad, and Gul Ali Shah. Do you think a true prophet could be taught by human beings?Mirza Ghulam Qadiani decreed that struggle against the British Colonial Power was prohibited and obedience to British Raj was obligatory! In light of colonial history, can you think of any reason for this?Mirza Ghulam Qadiani proclaimed all humanity, except those who follow his cult, non-believers, off-springs of prostitutes, and bound for hell! Can an intelligent person be intimidated by such words?Mirza Ghulam Qadiani refused to pray for his dead son, Fazal Ahmad, because he did not believe in his father's claims. Sir Zafarullah refused to join the funeral prayers held for his employer, the father of the Nation of Pakistan. Do you think a dead son and a dead boss have no human rights?Mirza Ghulam Qadiani signed a pledge in a British ruled Indian Court of Law never to indulge in _Mubahalas_. Now, is Mirza Tahir Qadiani honoring his grandfather's words by doing the contrary?Some Aayat:

*



Say: "O my Servants who have transgressed against their souls! Despair not of the Mercy of Allah, for Allah forgives all sins, for He is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful. Turn you to our Lord and submit to Him, before the doom comes on you, after which you shall not be helped. And follow the best that has been revealed to you from your Lord, before the Penalty comes on you - of a sudden while ye perceive not! - Lest the soul should say: 'Ah! Woe is me!- In that I fell short of my duty towards Allah, and was but among those who mocked!'- 
Or it should say: 'If only Allah had guided me, I should certainly have been among the dutiful!'- Or it should say when it sees the doom: 'If only I had another chance, I should certainly be among the righteous!' " (The Holy Quran, Az-Zumar, 39:53-58)
			
		

*

*



Leave alone those who take their religion to be mere play and amusement, and are deceived by the life of this world. But proclaim (to them) this (truth): that every soul delivers itself to ruin by its own acts: it will find for itself no protector or intercessor except Allah: if it offered every ransom, (or reparation), none will be accepted: such is (the end of) those who deliver themselves to ruin by their own acts: they will have for drink (only) boiling water, and for punishment, one most grievous: for they persisted in rejecting Allah.
(The Holy Quran, Al-Anaam, 6:70)
			
		

*

*



When it is said to them: "Come to what Allah hath revealed, and to the Messenger": Thou seest the Hypocrites avert their faces from thee in disgust. How then, when they are seized by misfortune, because of the deeds which they hands have sent forth? Then they come to thee, swearing by Allah: "We meant no more than good-will and conciliation!" Those men,-Allah knows what is in their hearts; so keep clear of them, but admonish them, and speak to them a word to reach their very souls. (The Holy Quran, An-Nisa, 4:61-63)
			
		

* 

Now is the time to repent and embrace the truth.

More truth exposed here: http://ebrahimsaifuddin.wordpress.co...qadiani-kufar/

Disclaimer: This isn't a personal attack.

----------


## Hina87

You said in the other thread that Syeda was Ahmadi and not Qadiani... aren't they different?




> Per aap to non-muslim ho, nahien? Ahmadi (Mirzais) ka hajj bhi hota hai kiya?





> Both Ahmadi groups are considered non-Muslims by the Pakistan government, and have this fact recorded on their travel documents; due to which they are not allowed to enter the holy shrines in Mecca and Medina. In contrast Ahmadi citizens from Western countries and other moderate Muslim nations can and do perform Hajj and Umra as required by Islam. A court decision has also upheld the right of Ahmadiyyas to identify themselves as Muslims in India.


 As per Wiki

Back to the thread: Qadiani people are truly much worse then any other group. It's sad to read that this guy wouldn't even pray for his own son.

----------


## manni9

well i don't think ke inn baaton ka jawab inn loogon ke paas hoga cauz yeh haqeeqat hea.

----------


## syeda

oh common dont u guys have any other work to do? ya bas yahi kaam ha sara din dt pe beth k logon ko tang karna?

well i have ans for ur questions but i wont give ans to  U .. jo kuch bakna ha aplogon ne bak sakte ho.. I DONT GIVE A DAMN... understood?

apne girebanun mein jhakna to ata nahi ha dusrun pe keecher uchalne a jate hein.. 

pehle aplog jo mazhab follow karte hein usse to dekh lein kitna Quran Hadees k mutabiq hota ha.. 

pehle khud to word to word quran hadees follow kark dikhao phir ana mere saath behas karne.. samagh ayi?? 

fazul mein apna time zaya karne ka mughe koi shok nahi ha aur wo bhi aplogon k saath? huh.. no way...jinko apne muslims ki koi respect nahi ha.. sunni shiya marta phir raha ha aur shiya sunni ko... wo to muslims hein na? apk behan bhai hein.. phir aplog aik dusre kiyun marte ho.. pehle ja k apne masle door karo.. phir mere paas ye issue bhi le k a jana..

 aplogon k paas bohot free time ha na to kisi aur ko pakrein jo sara din apk saath beth k behas karta phireee... 

ye pehla aur akhiri reply tha mera.. isk baad jo kuch bolna ha bolo.. jo bhi.. I REALLY DONT CARE...

----------


## manni9

awww syeda jii i don't understand ke iss main ittna naraz hoone ki kya baat hea?
aap simple jawab dedain,ager time nahi hea we can wait.
Rahi baat Shia Sunni problems ki ,tou right problems hain lekin iss baat ka idher iss topic say kya talukh hea?
Ager mujh say koi islam ke baare main koi question ask kere tou main try kerta hoon usse answer dene ki,na ke yeh kehta hoon ke tumhara religion kya sikhata hea n stuff.
Hope ke aap ka ghussa kum ho jaye...

----------


## Endurer

> You said in the other thread that Syeda was Ahmadi and not Qadiani... *aren't they different*?.


They're not.

----------


## Endurer

> oh common dont u guys have any other work to do? ya bas yahi kaam ha sara din dt pe beth k logon ko tang karna?


Aap bhatkey howe logon ko seedhe raste per laney k lie waqt nikalna parta hai.




> well i have ans for ur questions but i wont give ans to U .. jo kuch bakna ha aplogon ne bak sakte ho.. I DONT GIVE A DAMN... understood?


Oh come on. Aap to apne so-called rohani peshwa se bhi badtar nikli. Dekhen bibi jee, debate kerne k kuch tareqe or zawabit hote hien. Aap aisa karien gi to ap mein or janwar mein kia farq reh jaye ga? 




> pehle aplog jo mazhab follow karte hein usse to dekh lein kitna Quran Hadees k mutabiq hota ha.. pehle khud to word to word quran hadees follow kark dikhao phir ana mere saath behas karne.. samagh ayi??


Aap Quran Or Hadees ki baat kar rahe ho? Kamal hai  :Big Grin:  aap to woh log ho jinhon ney (Astaghfirullah) Aayat ko hi apne ghatiya aur jhoote mazhab k lie badal dala.




> fazul mein apna time zaya karne ka mughe koi shok nahi ha aur wo bhi aplogon k saath? huh.. no way...jinko apne muslims ki koi respect nahi ha.. sunni shiya marta phir raha ha aur shiya sunni ko... wo to muslims hein na? apk behan bhai hein.. phir aplog aik dusre kiyun marte ho.. pehle ja k apne masle door karo.. phir mere paas ye issue bhi le k a jana..


Main na to Sunni hoon na hi Shiya hoon, mein Muslim hoon. Off-topic mazed koi baat ki to aap jante hiena k kia hoga? Is masle ko discuss kerna hai to new banao shabash.




> ye pehla aur akhiri reply tha mera.. isk baad jo kuch bolna ha bolo.. jo bhi.. I REALLY DONT CARE...


Kyun k tum janti ho k tum or tumhara mazhab JHOOTA hai. Khair, tumse bhi jhoot k ilawa kissi or cheez ki tawako to nahi ki ja sakti na. Per please, thora sochna is per k tum jo follow ker rahe ho woh kia sahee hai? Aik baar us din k barey mein sochna jab tumhien Allah k samne khara hona hoga. I hope k tum shaid seedhe raste per ajao. Ameen.

----------


## khawab

> Main na to Sunni hoon na hi Shiya hoon, mein Muslim hoon. Off-topic mazed koi baat ki to aap jante hiena k kia hoga? Is masle ko discuss kerna hai to new banao shabash.


ji hum bohot achi tarha se jaante hain aap infraction pe daal deinge  :Big Grin:  woh bhi jiski koi wajha hi nahin banti.  :Big Grin: 
waise yeh dhamki hai ?




> Kyun k tum janti ho k tum or tumhara mazhab JHOOTA hai. Khair, tumse bhi jhoot k ilawa kissi or cheez ki tawako to nahi ki ja sakti na. Per please, thora sochna is per k tum jo follow ker rahe ho woh kia sahee hai? Aik baar us din k barey mein sochna jab tumhien Allah k samne khara hona hoga. I hope k tum shaid seedhe raste per ajao. Ameen.


ohO ! pehle aap yeh to bataein kya aap Allah ho jo yeh fesle karne lag gaye k kon muslim hai kon non-muslim?
haan agar Allah ho to sab aapki hi ebadat karne lag jayein ?  :Big Grin: 
[COLOR="Magenta"]
n wot di said to YOU mr.! she woz very right tum jaise logon ko v don't give a damn  :Big Grin: 

aur raha sawal humein TUM se behas karne ka humein shoq nahin coz hum jaante hain JHOOTON se behas karna FAZOOL hai .. isse acha hum koi aur kaam karlein :bg: ab main koi swearing words use nahin karungi par agar yahan allow hota to tumhein batati k kisi k mazhab ki beizzati karna kaisa feel hota hai.




> please, thora sochna is per k tum jo follow ker rahe ho woh kia sahee hai? Aik baar us din k barey mein sochna jab tumhien Allah k samne khara hona hoga. I hope k tum shaid seedhe raste per ajao. Ameen.


ji humne to hazaar baar socha hai par bas aapko naseehatein karni aati hain pehle aap amal karein is par. n yea jo baat hai khuda k saamne khare hokar kya jawab dena hai wahan to tum bhi khare hoge adeel tum kya jawab doge? yeh k humne masih ko nahin mana phir bhi humein jannat mein dakhil hokar nabi (s.a.w) se milne do. awwww so sad aapko to yeh bhi naseeb nahin hona. humein to hoga coz Allah ne saaf saaf Quran mein likha hai masih ko man'ne wala har aik shaks jannati hai.
anywayz, humare paas tum jaison k liye fazool waqt nahin hai aur bhi baray kaam hain.
aik dua tum ne humein di aik dua main deti hoon. Allah kare tum marne se pehle apne masih ko maan lo yeh na hoke dozakhi hojao. Allah tumhein Hidayat de aur kuch bolne se pehle k liye thori aqal bhi de.doosre mazhab ki tameez karne ki toufeeq ata farmaye. Ameen sumAmeen.

END OF DISCUSSION !!!

----------


## *Saira*

I think ppl should mind their own business instead of poking into other's religions.And NO I am not a qadiani.

----------


## sikandar107

I don't understand why we discuss religion on this open forum  Do they want that this forum be for a particular caste and religion only?  Then they should clear it off so that other should not participate here.  I find ppl are for some reason indulged into such kind of debate. It certainly speaks very bad of them.

----------


## khawab

saira sis inhein aadat si hogayi hai doosrun ko tung karne ki doosron k religions ko zaleel karne ki. khud to yeh apne religion ko sambhal nahin sakte chalte hain doosron ko naseehatein karne. syeda ne kal raat ko hi mujhe kaha tha k inhein bakne do hum kuch nahin bolein ge. gunah inhein mile ga jo yeh humare mazhab ki be-izzati kar rahein hain even she said to me k tum bhi post na karna aur tum bhi kuch na kehna in ke mazhab ko par mr.Adeel ne majboor kardiya bolne par.khair maine to kardi discussion ki end ab dobara Adeel aayega aur post maare ga dhamake daar si. i know him khabi baaz to aane se raha so woh bolta rahe main aur syeda side mein hogayi hain.

@sikandar: yeh nahin baaz aate hum kya karein?

----------


## *Saira*

I second that Sikandar !There r members from various religions and faiths don't u think it's inappropraite to hurt their feelings coz I strictly believe that such issues r personal and should not be discussed in an open forum esp the one like DT.

----------


## sikandar107

Thanks Saira.. ladte tou hum bhi hain..lekin kya hamari ladaai aisi hai?  Kabhi bhi nahin hogi aisi.

----------


## manni9

> I second that Sikandar !There r members from various religions and faiths don't u think it's inappropraite to hurt their feelings coz I strictly believe that such issues r personal and should not be discussed in an open forum esp the one like DT.


Miss Saira Qadiyaniyat is nothig personal,yeh loog kud ko muslim kyun kehte hain,hamara religion badnaam hoota hea.If Qadiyani iss baat ko accept kerlain ke they re not muslims n they have nothing to do with islam,belive me main woh 1st aadmi hoonga jo inn ki taraf doosti ka kadam bardaon ga

----------


## *Saira*

Islam ki bandaami islamic extremists ki wajah se hui hai and not becoz of some controversial sect of Islam.Anyway logon se sawal poochhne ka haq na aap ko hai aur na mujhe.yeh un ka personal matter hai.Aap islam per sahi tarha se amal karein aur apni aakhrat ki khair manayein.Khuda k nazdeek shayad iss ki zyada importnace hai.

----------


## manni9

> ji hum bohot achi tarha se jaante hain aap infraction pe daal deinge  woh bhi jiski koi wajha hi nahin banti. 
> waise yeh dhamki hai ?
> 
> 
> 
> ohO ! pehle aap yeh to bataein kya aap Allah ho jo yeh fesle karne lag gaye k kon muslim hai kon non-muslim?
> haan agar Allah ho to sab aapki hi ebadat karne lag jayein ? 
> [COLOR="Magenta"]
> n wot di said to YOU mr.! she woz very right tum jaise logon ko v don't give a damn 
> ...


hahahahahahahaha you re such a looser in 1st part of your post aap kehti hain ke tum (NAUZU BILAH) khuda ho jo doosron ko non muslim keh rahe ho,and in the last part kud keh rahi ho ke jo tumhare "JHOOTE" nabi ko nahi maanta woh jahanum main jaye ga.
@ all pro Qadiyanis!!! i think ab shayed aap loogon ko nazar aaraha hooga ke what do they think about us.
PLUS iss baat ka jawab abhi taak nahi milla ke kya aap loogon ke nabi nay hazrat Jesus (a.s.) ki appni books main behurmati ki thi ke nahi?
mere paas saboot hain :biggrin:

----------


## khawab

lagta hai aapko parhna nahin aata .. aap andhay hain.. ghor se parhein.

----------


## manni9

> Islam ki bandaami islamic extremists ki wajah se hui hai and not becoz of some controversial sect of Islam.Anyway logon se sawal poochhne ka haq na aap ko hai aur na mujhe.yeh un ka personal matter hai.Aap islam per sahi tarha se amal karein aur apni aakhrat ki khair manayein.Khuda k nazdeek shayad iss ki zyada importnace hai.


" islamic extremists" hmmm yeh ekk alag behes hea yahan iss per nahi pardna chata.Qadiyani is not a Sect of islam,yeh koi religion nahi hea sirf ekk jamat hea jo Muslims ko jihad say door rakhne ke liye banai gai thi,n thanks to Allah nakam huwi!!

----------


## *Saira*

naakam ho gayi na?then i think this discussion should end here.

----------


## manni9

Allah kare tum marne se pehle apne masih ko maan lo yeh na hoke dozakhi hojao
yeh aap ke alfaz hain please main aap say tameez say baat ker raha hoon aap bhi tameez say kariye
thanks.

----------


## manni9

> naakam ho gayi na?then i think this discussion should end here.


Please don't mind lekin aap uss waqt beech main kyun nahi boolin jub hamare ullma ikram ki insult ki ja rahi thi?

----------


## khawab

hahahhahaha nakaam hui  :Big Grin: 
kya bongian maar rahe ho. abhi tak kamyaab horahi hai.

woh hazrat khalifa tul masiha salis (third khalifa) ne peshgoyi ki thi zia ul haq k chithre chitre hawaon mein urh jayeinge kyunke zia ul haq ne ahmadiyun pe itna zulm kiya apne hi tattu'on ko bhej k ahmadi aurton ki izzat looti chote chote masoom bache jo ahmadi ghar mein paida hote unhein maar diya gaya. boorhay logon ko tarpa k maar diya.
tab jaake humare hazrat khalifa tul masih saalis ne peshgoyi ki "zia ul haq k tukre tukre hojayeinge hawa mein" aur wohi hua oska to jabra hi sirf mila tha.
wot about bhutto ?
woh to kuttay ki mout mara tha osne ahmadiyun se hi vote liye president ban'ne k liye aur jab ahmadi hogaya yeh mullah ne hi osse bharka kar ahmadiyun ki jaanein le li. tab humare hi khalifa ne peshgoyi ki thi yeh bhutto "kuttay ki mout" mare ga. so hogaya. os ke jism k andar gande keere parh gaye thay n baad mein osse phansi bhi hogayi.

----------


## khawab

> Allah kare tum marne se pehle apne masih ko maan lo yeh na hoke dozakhi hojao
> yeh aap ke alfaz hain please main aap say tameez say baat ker raha hoon aap bhi tameez say kariye
> thanks.


oh please! yeh kahan se tameez horahi hai ? n waise bhi y r u butting in?m talking to endurer tum se nahin karrahi.waise bhi tum logon ko tameez raas hi nahin aati.

----------


## *Saira*

> Please don't mind lekin aap uss waqt beech main kyun nahi boolin jub hamare ullma ikram ki insult ki ja rahi thi?


Kyun k main un ulma hazraat k Islam per nahin balke apne sect k according islam per amal kerti hun.Ulma ikram bhi mere aur aap jaise insan hee hain koi prophets nahin hain.

----------


## khawab

> Please don't mind lekin aap uss waqt beech main kyun nahi boolin jub hamare ullma ikram ki insult ki ja rahi thi?


OH Hello ! maine koi insult nahin ki AAP k ulma-e-ikram ki. naila se pooch lo she woz reading my every single post. aur osne khud hi mujhse msn pe is baare mein baat ki thi n idhar bhi wohi kaha jo maine kaha.

----------


## manni9

> hahahhahaha nakaam hui 
> kya bongian maar rahe ho. abhi tak kamyaab horahi hai.
> 
> woh hazrat khalifa tul masiha salis (third khalifa) ne peshgoyi ki thi zia ul haq k chithre chitre hawaon mein urh jayeinge kyunke zia ul haq ne ahmadiyun pe itna zulm kiya apne hi tattu'on ko bhej k ahmadi aurton ki izzat looti chote chote masoom bache jo ahmadi ghar mein paida hote unhein maar diya gaya. boorhay logon ko tarpa k maar diya.
> tab jaake humare hazrat khalifa tul masih saalis ne peshgoyi ki "zia ul haq k tukre tukre hojayeinge hawa mein" aur wohi hua oska to jabra hi sirf mila tha.
> wot about bhutto ?
> woh to kuttay ki mout mara tha osne ahmadiyun se hi vote liye president ban'ne k liye aur jab ahmadi hogaya yeh mullah ne hi osse bharka kar ahmadiyun ki jaanein le li. tab humare hi khalifa ne peshgoyi ki thi yeh bhutto "kuttay ki mout" mare ga. so hogaya. os ke jism k andar gande keere parh gaye thay n baad mein osse phansi bhi hogayi.


ufff  aankhain khoolo, abhi taak meri baat ka jawab nahi diya ke kya tumhare nabi nay hazrat Jesus (A.S) ki insult ki thi ke nahi?

----------


## manni9

> Kyun k main un ulma hazraat k Islam per nahin balke apne sect k according islam per amal kerti hun.Ulma ikram bhi mere aur aap jaise insan hee hain koi prophets nahin hain.


tou iss ka matlab hea ke koi bhi non muslim aaye aur unn ki insult kerde?

----------


## Muzna

> hahahhahaha nakaam hui 
> kya bongian maar rahe ho. abhi tak kamyaab horahi hai.
> 
> woh hazrat khalifa tul masiha salis (third khalifa) ne peshgoyi ki thi zia ul haq k chithre chitre hawaon mein urh jayeinge kyunke zia ul haq ne ahmadiyun pe itna zulm kiya apne hi tattu'on ko bhej k ahmadi aurton ki izzat looti chote chote masoom bache jo ahmadi ghar mein paida hote unhein maar diya gaya. boorhay logon ko tarpa k maar diya.
> tab jaake humare hazrat khalifa tul masih saalis ne peshgoyi ki "zia ul haq k tukre tukre hojayeinge hawa mein" aur wohi hua oska to jabra hi sirf mila tha.
> wot about bhutto ?
> woh to kuttay ki mout mara tha osne ahmadiyun se hi vote liye president ban'ne k liye aur jab ahmadi hogaya yeh mullah ne hi osse bharka kar ahmadiyun ki jaanein le li. tab humare hi khalifa ne peshgoyi ki thi yeh bhutto "kuttay ki mout" mare ga. so hogaya. os ke jism k andar gande keere parh gaye thay n baad mein osse phansi bhi hogayi.


well maein iss behas may nahi parna chahti...but khawab kissi k baaray may peshgoyi karna k uss k tukray tukray ho jaein gay aur woh ho bhi jaay to zayyada mushkil kaam to nahi hai pahlay peshgoyi karoo aur afterwards bomb blast karwa doo ya plane waghaira may koi bhi kharabi kar doo...tukray tukray he hona hai na

----------


## sikandar107

> Islam ki bandaami islamic extremists ki wajah se hui hai and not becoz of some controversial sect of Islam.Anyway logon se sawal poochhne ka haq na aap ko hai aur na mujhe.yeh un ka personal matter hai.Aap islam per sahi tarha se amal karein aur apni aakhrat ki khair manayein.Khuda k nazdeek shayad iss ki zyada importnace hai.


Saira you are so rite.  Allah ne hamein insaan hone ke naate jo samajh aur quabiliyat dee hai unhein ye aisi non-productive baaton mein zaaya ker ke Allah ko hi neecha dikha rahe hain.  Aur aap tou kahan inki baaton mein phans gayeein, inke paas topic kahan hota hai discuss kerne ko.  Bass apni khudak nikalate rehte hain aisi ullool joolool baaton pe.  Isliye learn to ignore.  Inke kehne se koi non-Muslim nahin ho jaata aur na inke kehne se kya farq padta hai.  Ye tou bolenge hi, kyunki inko bolne ko kuchh chahiye aur I am surprised the Adminstrator is allowing to continue with such topic.

----------


## Omar

> tou iss ka matlab hea ke koi bhi non muslim aaye aur unn ki insult kerde?


Insult nahin hey bro Jesa k Saira ney kaha k woh beh huamri tarhan insaan hey to unsey beh galti ya galat byani hosakti hey...Or iss ko kehnay ka haq her kisi ko hey, kOi beh apney knowledge k liye pooch sakta hey or kehsakta hey jesa pehlay hua... :Smile:

----------


## manni9

> hahahhahaha nakaam hui 
> kya bongian maar rahe ho. abhi tak kamyaab horahi hai.
> 
> woh hazrat khalifa tul masiha salis (third khalifa) ne peshgoyi ki thi zia ul haq k chithre chitre hawaon mein urh jayeinge kyunke zia ul haq ne ahmadiyun pe itna zulm kiya apne hi tattu'on ko bhej k ahmadi aurton ki izzat looti chote chote masoom bache jo ahmadi ghar mein paida hote unhein maar diya gaya. boorhay logon ko tarpa k maar diya.
> tab jaake humare hazrat khalifa tul masih saalis ne peshgoyi ki "zia ul haq k tukre tukre hojayeinge hawa mein" aur wohi hua oska to jabra hi sirf mila tha.
> wot about bhutto ?
> woh to kuttay ki mout mara tha osne ahmadiyun se hi vote liye president ban'ne k liye aur jab ahmadi hogaya yeh mullah ne hi osse bharka kar ahmadiyun ki jaanein le li. tab humare hi khalifa ne peshgoyi ki thi yeh bhutto "kuttay ki mout" mare ga. so hogaya. os ke jism k andar gande keere parh gaye thay n baad mein osse phansi bhi hogayi.


 

wpe2.jpg (8711 bytes)
JAMIATUL ULAMA (KZN)

A SIMPLE WAY OF LOOKING AT QADIYAANISM
By Shaykh Manzoor Nu'maani

We will discuss, in detail two prophecies made by Mirza Ghulaam Ahmad.

FIRST PROPHECY
The first prophecy is concerning the death of a Christia, 'Abdullah Atham. The Mirza had fixed a period of fifteen months beginning from 5th June 1893 for it (i.e. up to 5th September 1894). He, then, repeated it on page 80 of his book, Shahaadat-e-Qur'aan, as a sign and criterion of his truthfulness that 'Abdullah Atham will definitely die within this time, i.e., up to September 5, 1894 (Since 'Abdullah Atham was about 70 years old at that time, his death, within the period fixed by the Mirza was after all, not something that could not be thought of). But as Allah intended to expose the bluff and falsehood of Mirza Ghulaam Ahmad, the old 'Abdullah Atham not only survived to the stipulated period but also went on to live for another two years. He died on July 27, 1896 which has been confirmed by the Mirza himself in Anjaam-e-Atham

----------


## khawab

> well maein iss behas may nahi parna chahti...but khawab kissi k baaray may peshgoyi karna k uss k tukray tukray ho jaein gay aur woh ho bhi jaay to zayyada mushkil kaam to nahi hai pahlay peshgoyi karoo aur afterwards bomb blast karwa doo ya plane waghaira may koi bhi kharabi kar doo...tukray tukray he hona hai na


peshgoyi ka matlab bhi pata hai aapko ?
jayein pehle peshgoyi ka matlab dekh k aayein

----------


## khawab

@manni !
u r such a pathetic liar n jis ne yeh quote likhi hai woh tumse bhi bara lair hai.agar yeh zinda hai to yeh bhi bhutto ki tarha hi mare ga par main tumhara kuch nahin keh sakti.Allah tumhein hadiayat de Ameen!

@saira sis: kaha tha na yeh log nahin chup hone waale in ko aadat hogayi hai doosron k mazhabun ko zallel karne ki aur apne mazhab ko nahin dekhte.

khair m out of this discussion bhonkte raho sab !

----------


## *Saira*

> tou iss ka matlab hea ke koi bhi non muslim aaye aur unn ki insult kerde?


kyun nahin afterall they r human beings just like you and me?Anyway no more replies from my side.I think i have made my opinion clear.But one thing i want to point out is that the clean image of DT which I had has been shattered badly.Fights over religion and faiths that was the last thing which i expected from this forum..Enough said.peace!

----------


## Quiet Whisper

*I request the moderators to lock this topic and also request the Administrator to ensure that DT stays free of political and/or religious conflicts as that is a sure fire way to let a perfectly good board go to waste.
Regards,
Kashif*

----------


## Quiet Whisper

*A request to all members..
Please refrain from replying to this topic or any other topic such as this to avoid a conflict and to avoid ruining this board..
Discussion is a good habit and it helps us learn and expand our thinking, however losing control of yourselves is an easy way to get into huge conflicts, due to which everyone loses..
Instead of imposing some belief onto someone, influence that person's behavior by being a role model for that person to follow..
That's what the Prophet (SAW) did.. He lead by example, he invited people into Islam but never imposed it on them.. He merely showed them a better way of life, a better code of life..
Kindly take heed of my advice and act upon it..
And try not to be the "Spark" in an already flammable situation..
Regards,
Kashif*

----------


## khawab

Thanks Quiet whisper  :Smile:

----------


## AaDi

Agree to Kashif on that .. we're trying to point fingers at each other .. trying 'hurt' people .. a really good example springs to ma mind .. 




> An adultress passed by a dog at a well; and the dog was holding out his tongue from thirst, which was near killing him, and the woman drew off her boot, and tied it to the end of her garment, and drew water for the dog, and gave him to drink; and she was forgiven for that act.


Thats how your belief is considered in the eyes of YOUR Lord .. baron ki aik baat yaad aa rahi hai .. akhirat ke din kuch pata nahi kis baat ke liye bakhshay jaein .. aur yeh bhi nahi pata kis baat ke liye pakray jaein .. if you cant do any good .. avoid doin any bad stuff either ...

----------


## manni9

well mujhe ager warning mille ya main ban hoon i am ready for it,iss discusion main sub sooch ker hi aaya tha,mujhe bhi jo kehna tha "paake sabooton" ke saath keh diya,main nay kisi ki insult nahi ki sirf facts bataye hain,mujhe yeh abhi taak samajh nahi aaraha ke iss main ittna bura mane ki kya baat hea?Loog islam ke baare main bhi 10 questions ask kerte hain,n we try to answer them na ke ullta aape say bahar ho jain!!
Mere khayal main azadi-e izhar sub ko hoona chahiye her jagah hoona chahiye jub taak kisi person ki insult na ki jarahi ho.
DT per kuch loogon nay anti islam topics bhi khole unn main say kisi ko close nahi kiya gaya bulke her kisi ko answers diye gaye.Tou phir qadiyaniyat per baat kerne ko hum loogon nay essa taboo kyun banaya huwa hea?
Pollitics per bhi baat hooti hea, anti n pro Musharaf baatain hooti hain,kisi ko problem nahi[aur na hi hoona chahiye] unn ko close kerne ki request kyun nahi ki jaatain?
Aakhir itna i don't wanna say durr lekin essa kya hea jo hum iss mamle ko cherte huwe peeche hatte hain?
PS. Mera makhsad kisi ko hurt kerna nahi tha aur na hea,i repeat main nay sirf facts saamne rakhe hain,yakeen janiye thanks to these ppl meri infos about islam bhi wrong kerne ki koshish ki thi ekk bande nay mujhe kaha gaya ke essa kahin nahi likha ke Hazor (saww) last prophet hain, meri iss mamle main uss zamane main ittni info bhi nahi thi,main nay reseach ki aur mujhe Quran shareef ki ekk ayat main iss baat ka jawab milla(thanks to Allah)
Ab as a Muslim main aap loogon say ask kerta hoon ke kya hamain essi baatain clear nahi kerni chahiyen?Ab kuch loog iman ki kamzoori ki baat bhi karin ge, lekin mere khayal main hamain inn loogon ki baaton ko clear kerna chaiye or am i wrong???
Respect!!

----------


## Hina87

Manni Bhai theek bolre hein. Everyone has a right to a difference of an opinion. Every religion, group, creed, race has done wrong in their past. We are no different. The problem is that some of you are taking it to a personal level. Keep the discussion going with opinions, but back them up with facts. If even one more outburst of personal attacks takes place, I will do my best to talk to the Admin about not having such threads. Many insults have been made to the Islamic culture in itself, but that doesn't mean I will insult them back just because they are ignorant. 

My last warning: Keep the discussion peaceful.

-Moderator

----------


## glimmering_candle

Agar koi aisa keh raha hai tau galat nahi keh raha islam k tamam firkay kam az kam is baat pay to yaqeen rakhtay hain k 

Mohammad (saw) ALLAH k aakhri prophet hain or un k baad koi Prophet nahi ayega yani un k baad nabauwwat ka silsila khatam ho 

chuka hai.
or yahan pay adeel n manni bhai jo kuch keh rahay hia wo haqeeqat hai ...or sab log jantay hain k pakistan main bohat s log paise ki 

khatir qadiyani ban jatay hain..
hamian tumharay mazhab k baray main koi galat fehmi nahi hai.. hum tumharay mazhab k baray mian zaroorata se zyada jantay 

hain...is liye tumhain koi wazahat paish karnay ki koi zaroorat nahi...
aur jahan tak ehtaram ki bat hai  tau us nabi main jiss par nabawwut ka nazool hota hai or us main jo khud bakhud nabi honay ki 

galat fehmi main mubtala ho jata hai, zameen asmaan ka farq hai... tum logon ko agar waqayee 	Quran pay yaqeen hota to us k aik 

aik word pay yaqeen hota...
aik original or artificial nabi main bohat farq hota hai ... mind it.
or hum kissi ki baizziti nahi kararhay hum sirf haqeeqat biyan kar rahay hain or agar woh tumhain be izzati lagti hai to main is baray 

main kuch nahi keh sakti...

or jahan tak tumhari sister kehti hai k u dun care a damn .. tau tum logon se aur expect bhi kya kiya ja sakta hai??? jin ka so called 

massih doosron ko abuse karta ho to us k man'nay wlaay kahan peechay rahain gay...


roza rakhnay mianor bhooka rehnay main bara farq hota hai . Quran parhnay main or is par iman lanay mian bara farq hota haibohat 

saray isaie of hindu bhi Islam k baray mian ann'ay k liye Quran parhtay hain kya woh MUSLAIM ho jatah hia kya???or bohat se 

MUslims bhi doosri ilhami books parhtay hain ! kya woh gair muslim ho jatay hain kya??? tum log agar Muhammad (saw) ko prophet 

manntay ho to koi ihsan nahi kartay...tum un ki nabawwut ko jhutlao gay to or kya kya jhutlao gay?? phir to bible ko bhi jhutlana 

paray ga naa..jis mainMuhammad (saw) KI NABAWWUT KI KHUSHKHABRI DI GAEE HAI... PHIR TAU TORAIT KO BHI JHUTLAO 

GAY JIS MAIN UN KI NABAWWUT KI BAAT KI GAYEE HAI..PHIR QURAN pak ko bhi jhutlao gay jiss main un ko akhri nabi qarar 

diya gaya hai.is liye tum un chizon k baray main behas karnay ki koshish na karo jiss k baray main tumhain kuch nahi pata... 

tumhain na tau us mazhab k baray main pata hai jiss par tum chal rahi ho or nahi os k baray main pata hai jiss k baray mian is tarah 

ki fazool batain kar rahi ho..

or main aik or baatt bata doon ...

deen main jabar nahi hota tum log Muhammad (saw) ki nabawwut k hatmi honay ka inkar kartay ho to hamar Prophet (saw) ko koi 

arq nahi parta...
ab plz yeh mat kehna k tum Un payy yaqeen rakhtay ho... 
kiunki hum bhi Hazrat EEZ\SAH pay yaqeen rakhtay hain HAzrat MUSSHA pay yaqeen takhtay hain lekin hum eesaie ya yahoodi 

nahi hain..
lekin hamara din Islam hai kiunki hum Muhammad (saw) k perokar hain hum in prophets pay yaqeen rakhnay k bawajood 
hum na eesaye hain na yahoodi...
wesay tum log tau hamain muslim hi nahi samajhtay...abhii tum israr kar rahi thi k tum bhi aik firqa ho  jab k tumharayy nahi or 

tumharay fiqay l leadersk dawaa hai k jo mirza ki nabawwut pay yaqeen nahi rakhta wo non muslim hain... tau islam se to tum log 

muslims ko pehlay hi kharij kar chukay ho...tum se kahin behtar tau woh eesaiye or yahoodi hain jo apnay mazhab k abaray mian sach boltay hian or kuch chupatay nahi hain! kam az kam wo qadyaniyon ki tarah muslims k deen main ghusnay ki koshish  to nahi karaty naa...

and for ur kind information saira sis!
islam main kissi k mazhab ko bura kehna jayeez nahi par jhoot ko jantay huay us jo sach kehnaa haram hai .. mind it u all...

----------


## *Saira*

aap sab logon ko uper ja ker apne aamaal ka hisab dena hai ya doosron k aamaal ka?behter hoga k pehle aap sab apne ander woh saari qualities paida karein jo ek momin mein hoti hain (I deliberately did not use the word Muslim) then go ahead and ask others and challenge their beliefs. Aur GL kindly refrain from personal attacking.I don't like it at all and u don't have to increase my general knowledge. nuff said!

I can clearly see the hatred coming among members.Great going Endurer.You should be proud of urself! :lock:

----------


## Hina87

Okay, that is absolutely enough! 

I will not see the members of this board attack each other in such a way.

Topic is closed.

----------


## Endurer

> ji hum bohot achi tarha se jaante hain aap infraction pe daal deinge  woh bhi jiski koi wajha hi nahin banti. 
> waise yeh dhamki hai ?


It's a_ reminder_, not a _threat_.





> ohO ! pehle aap yeh to bataein kya aap Allah ho jo yeh fesle karne lag gaye k kon muslim hai kon non-muslim?
> haan agar Allah ho to sab aapki hi ebadat karne lag jayein ?


Actually you should think thrice before blatantly asserting anything upon anyone. I asked simple questions from your moronic blasphemers but instead of answering them, you resorted to show what you're all about.




> n wot di said to YOU mr.! she woz very right tum jaise logon ko v don't give a damn


Oh yes you do  :Big Grin:  How do I know? You replied.




> aur raha sawal humein TUM se behas karne ka humein shoq nahin coz hum jaante hain JHOOTON se behas karna FAZOOL hai .. isse acha hum koi aur kaam karlein :bg:


Do you have any proof of that?




> ab main koi swearing words use nahin karungi par agar yahan allow hota to tumhein batati k kisi k mazhab ki beizzati karna kaisa feel hota hai.


^ Tells a lot about you, your family, and the way you were brought up than you'd ever know.




> ji humne to hazaar baar socha hai par bas aapko naseehatein karni aati hain pehle aap amal karein is par. n yea jo baat hai khuda k saamne khare hokar kya jawab dena hai wahan to tum bhi khare hoge adeel tum kya jawab doge? yeh k humne masih ko nahin mana phir bhi humein jannat mein dakhil hokar nabi (s.a.w) se milne do. awwww so sad aapko to yeh bhi naseeb nahin hona. humein to hoga coz Allah ne saaf saaf Quran mein likha hai masih ko man'ne wala har aik shaks jannati hai.
> anywayz, humare paas tum jaison k liye fazool waqt nahin hai aur bhi baray kaam hain.


Masseh kon? Tumhara woh jhoota so-called Mirza? My heart tells me that he's burning in hell and you'd too, if you don't give up on insluting Prophets.




> aik dua tum ne humein di aik dua main deti hoon. Allah kare tum marne se pehle apne masih ko maan lo yeh na hoke dozakhi hojao. Allah tumhein Hidayat de aur kuch bolne se pehle k liye thori aqal bhi de.doosre mazhab ki tameez karne ki toufeeq ata farmaye. Ameen sumAmeen.


Sum ameen. Or mera maseeh woh hoga jiski prediction mere Rasool (S.A.W.) ney ki, na k woh jo pehle aney wali peghambaron ko galiyan deta hai. Nabuwat Hazoor S.A.W. per khatam howe or unke baad koi Nabi nahi aney wala.

----------


## Endurer

> I don't understand why we discuss religion on this open forum Do they want that this forum be for a particular caste and religion only? Then they should clear it off so that other should not participate here. I find ppl are for some reason indulged into such kind of debate. It certainly speaks very bad of them.


Where'd you get that particular religion idea from? If people can talk about 'fascit Islam', madarrasa sex abuse, mullahism, racism at the same board then so can I. I am exercising my freedom of speech, and as you would've already seen; the board respects every religion, race, culture et al equally. If they were to impose it as single religion forum then my friend, you & I would've been banned.

A little advice: Do your research before making such claims.

----------


## Endurer

> I think ppl should mind their own business instead of poking into other's religions.And NO I am not a qadiani.


People can talk about sex, people can talk about change of sex, people can talk about how others treat their children but people can't talk about blasphemies? Why should I make an exception here? I have asked simple question that some of you find offensive and some of you're totally ignorant. I am not a bigot, I am not requesting this religion or it's followers to be kicked off of the face of Earth. Of course, they have the same rights as I have and they're free to do whatever they want to do. All I am asking for are answers. Their so-called Prophet insluted Jesus (A.S), and other Sahaba (R.A) which I find terribly disturbing.

----------


## Endurer

To everyone: This topic isn't conspiracy-anything. 

Beyond the fact that khawab has insisted that I am a liar, or I am here to badmouth their religion. well thats just rudely planting seeds of doubt about the honesty in my fact-packed posts. While i couldn't give the turds to what she thinks; the community as a whole's opinion does matter to me because it will affect my standing here.

Beyond these obvious things, I still see no reason for khawab to be :

1: Rude
2: More apt to harm than answer or reply to those questions in the OP
3: Blaspheme
4. Pull on character assasination stunts.

To those few who think I should be proud: It is not only not condusive to community, it is just rude and casts a shadow to me and anyone else who has dared contradict the oh so holy opinion of yours. It's elivating the appearance that we, and our opinions are welcome here so long as they concure with (not gonna point fingers) theirs. 

While I was posting this topic, I thought that they (Qadianis on board) would represent their religion in a civilized manner and maybe help me change my mind. Alas, quite the opposite I see here, and based on what I've read from them here; they truly are impostors. It has thus been proved that this sect is nothing but a sham.

Everything is clear as a crystal and I think people like you and me can decide for themselves, the right and wrong inter alia. 

This topic now rests in peace.

----------

